# 1990 K1500 4WD Indicator Light/Switch Problem



## troll5501 (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm having problems with the 4WD indicator light. It recently stopped working, so I had the dealer replace the actuator with the new electric version and they also replaced the indicator switch. All was working for about a day, then during several shifts into 4WD, the indicator would flicker on and off and eventually stayed off.

The 4WD is properly engaging and my local 4x4 shop even pulled the front differential for an unrelated repair and confirmed that everything is engaging just fine. So this is just a problem with the indicator.

I took it back to the dealer and they replaced the indicator switch again, and then the light came on as expected. After shifting in and out of 4WD 10 to 15 times throughout the day to test it, it again started flickering during the last shift and went off and stayed off.

The dealer is telling me they think it's a wiring short under the dash, but I don't necessarily agree since the light works as soon as the switch is replaced at the front diff.

Any ideas or recommendations? I think I will need to pull the switch out myself and check it with the continuity tester to make sure it's closing properly. Are there any electronics in that switch or is it just a mechanical switch? It's only a $20 part but it should last longer than a day. 

Thanks in advance for your help!

Bryan


----------



## chevtech (Jan 6, 2004)

*indicator*

i would check the terminals at the switch might have a spread terminal


----------

